# Parts Wish List



## Grandcheapskate (Jan 5, 2006)

Hi Guys,

I was having a discussion the other day and I’d like to take a survey to see if the wish list we came up with is the same as others. If you can, separate your responses into chassis parts and body parts.

What parts would you like to see made available in bulk and at a reduced price?

What parts do you want but can no longer find?

If you made a wish list of parts you’d like to see readily available (body or chassis), what would that list look like?

I also have a follow up question. In the T-Jet world of 9T, 12T and 14T pinion/crown combinations, what is your (or racing organization’s) most/least popular and the ratio of usage of each of those combinations. For example, do you use twice as many 9T combos as 14T combos?

Thanks…Joe


----------



## swamibob (Jan 20, 2009)

I can answer Question # 2 fairly easily. In our group we only allow the 9 tooth combo in out T-jet classes. In Gravity class it's completely open.

As to question # 1; from my point of view, things are so good, I hardly know what else I'd want. That said, if any of the later responses tickles my fancy I'll look into making that happen.

One more thing for you Joe: Love the T-jet springs you sell! They're fabulous.

Tom


----------



## rholmesr (Oct 8, 2010)

Chassis parts:
Bulk and at reduced price - sponge silli tires (e.g. fray tires). I imagine this is not practical since it's such a tedious process but hey, this is a wish list!

Just having something available at all - slimline 9T arm gear. Come on RTHO - Make.That.Gear!!!

Body parts: Nothing really comes to mind. I could use a few odds'n'ends for my old beater O-gauge t-jets but they would be such a low user that I doubt anybody would want to tool up for it.

T-Jet gear combos: I pretty much use only 9T pinion / 15T crown combo. All organized racing in my area is 9/15 only. Anything higher makes the car too fast and hard to drive on a road course. I don't do drag racing but I imagine that all sorts of gear combos could be used for that.

Ron


----------



## Grandcheapskate (Jan 5, 2006)

swamibob said:


> One more thing for you Joe: Love the T-jet springs you sell! They're fabulous.
> 
> Tom


 Thanks Tom, I'm glad they are working well for you.

I do not want to list my set of "wanted" parts yet because I want to see if what we came up with is mentioned by others. Bulk springs had been mentioned a few times in the past which is why I decided to have them made and I'm glad I did. I like not having to worry about losing one occasionally.

Thanks...Joe


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

I've got ONLY 2 wishes; 
1) stronger magnets for slims 
(Dash w/ have out in a couple weeks now)
&
2) White-Wall & lettered silicon (??) Tires, esp: T-jet Skinny's, T-jet Buggy,
and T-Jet Mediums...
also for other HO-MFG vehicles :thumbsup:

Bubba 123 :wave:


----------



## slotking (May 27, 2008)

here what an upgraded t-jet looks like:


----------



## BobL13 (Mar 18, 2013)

Joe

I'm running low on pickup springs. how can I order yours?

Bob


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

slotking said:


> here what an upgraded t-jet looks like:


looks more like a Tyco, or Tomy G-3 (ok, so I don't know their exact names..) but I have @ 1 similar (somewhere.. Coyote??)

I'd call it an upgraded AFX-Style Chassis...
but then again..."I'M" Senile!! :freak: :thumbsup: 

Bubba :wave:


----------



## Gear Head (Mar 22, 2005)

all types of tjet white walls
and
9T tjet pinion gears
pleeeeease


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 31, 2010)

Does it need to be Tjet related?

As far as Tyco I have yet to find a replacement US1 axle gear. It's the gear that the worm gear drove. Pardon the lack of knowledge for it. 

HP7 shoes in bulk

HP7 magnet replacement being brass or other metal stock.

Foam tires for the HP7, 440 in bulk.

Tjet I am still learning. Trying to quiet down the Auto World sloppy drive train of the ones I have so I am not sure what parts I need to change.....all of them?


----------



## old blue (May 4, 2007)

More white letter / white wall tires. 

More narrow custom wheels. 

Less expensive two lane custom track for a smooth ride. 

An easy to install LED light system for tjets.

I don't ask for much.

Old Blue


----------



## Grandcheapskate (Jan 5, 2006)

[email protected] said:


> Does it need to be Tjet related?
> 
> As far as Tyco I have yet to find a replacement US1 axle gear. It's the gear that the worm gear drove. Pardon the lack of knowledge for it.
> 
> ...


 No, it doesn't have to be T-Jet related. I don't know if tires are in the mix right now. At the moment I am more concerned about learning which plastic replacement parts would be most in demand. Including producing the T-jet rear pinion gear in plastic in all three stock sizes.

I have not yet looked into the fabrication of metal parts.

Springs I could easily do as I have already established a relationship with the spring fabricator. The only question..."Is the demand there to produce tens of thousands of springs?". 

Thanks...Joe


----------



## Grandcheapskate (Jan 5, 2006)

BobL13 said:


> Joe
> 
> I'm running low on pickup springs. how can I order yours?
> 
> Bob


This old thread should still be valid and contain all the info necessary...

http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=385042&highlight=

Thanks...Joe


----------



## RT-HO (May 27, 2009)

Gear Head said:


> 9T tjet pinion gears
> pleeeeease


Wizzard, Slottech & RT-HO already have 9 tooth T-Jet drive pinions.
Slimline 9 tooth arm gear & top gear sets coming soon!

Rick


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

thanx rick


----------



## rholmesr (Oct 8, 2010)

Thank you Rick!!


----------



## ajd350 (Sep 18, 2005)

Great news.


----------



## RT-HO (May 27, 2009)

CNC 9 tooth armature gears for Aurora Slim line are in stock!


----------

